# Your pup enjoying the stove or insert.



## tbuff (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey all,

Just as the title says, lets see some pictures of our K9 friends soaking up the heat by our stoves/inserts.

Here goes mine:








*mods, if this is in the wrong place, please move...


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Dec 23, 2012)

My pup doesn't like being hot, but I do however have these that enjoy the stove!


----------



## tbuff (Dec 23, 2012)

CodyWayne718 said:


> My pup doesn't like being hot, but I do however have these that enjoy the stove!



My cat loves the stove also, my saw sleeps outside...


----------



## rover47 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Basenji mix is the is the one that sucks the heat.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 25, 2012)

Mine hates the heat and won't lay near it.  But she's in a good mood today on the couch


----------



## Dix (Dec 25, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> Mine hates the heat and won't lay near it. But she's in a good mood today on the couch
> 
> View attachment 86419
> View attachment 86420


 
That's freaking priceless


----------



## Dix (Dec 25, 2012)

Sir Murphles.....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is Bryn, my 8 yo Jack Russell plopped in front of the stove, with his lacrosse ball (better than tennis balls, no fuzz to chew off) It's too hot in the living room for Riley, our 1 1/2 yo Jack, he is upstairs on the bed


----------



## Dix (Dec 27, 2012)

I love how terriers do blankets


----------



## charly (Dec 28, 2012)

My Jacks love the heat,, yet the 8 month old Benny, loves the snow,,, he's the last one back in of the three dogs. The couch is right across from the wood stove or should I say their couch ? Not too spoiled


----------



## tbuff (Dec 28, 2012)

That middle picture is a classic!!


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Dec 28, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> View attachment 86781


 
I have a saddle that'll fit.... no problem 

Damn, he got *BIG  *


----------



## charly (Dec 28, 2012)

tbuff said:


> That middle picture is a classic!!


Right time right place.


----------



## charly (Dec 28, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> View attachment 86781


What a beautiful dog!


----------



## charly (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh,,, I forgot a few........


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 28, 2012)

charly said:


> Oh,,, I forgot a few........
> 
> View attachment 86794
> View attachment 86795
> ...


That is too cute!


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 29, 2012)

This is the little dog. He's supposedly a Lhasa Apso/Jack Russell mix. He has hair, and not much of it, so he comes in shivering if he's been outside very long. 

He's a pretty funny dog. His energy level is high enough, but he can also sleep all day with the big dogs.


----------



## charly (Dec 29, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> This is the little dog. He's supposedly a Lhasa Apso/Jack Russell mix. He has hair, and not much of it, so he comes in shivering if he's been outside very long.
> 
> He's a pretty funny dog. His energy level is high enough, but he can also sleep all day with the big dogs.


He looks like he's in heaven there! Nice hearth build too .


----------



## Shari (Dec 29, 2012)

Go figure - there are 5 dogs between us and our adult kids - not one of the dogs lay in front of the stove (pom, golden retriever, terrier/beagle mix, german pointer, cattle dog/retriever mix).

Now........ if you'd want pictures of the little humans crashed in front of the stove that would be a different thread.


----------



## charly (Dec 29, 2012)

Shari said:


> Go figure - there are 5 dogs between us and our adult kids - not one of the dogs lay in front of the stove (pom, golden retriever, terrier/beagle mix, german pointer, cattle dog/retriever mix).
> 
> Now........ if you'd want pictures of the little humans crashed in front of the stove that would be a different thread.


  Wonder why they don't like the heat from the wood stove? You'd think one of them would at least soak up some heat.


----------



## pen (Dec 29, 2012)

charly said:


> Wonder why they don't like the heat from the wood stove? You'd think one of them would at least soak up some heat.


 
Our dog looks at the wood stove with contempt. His favorite spot is in front of the fan at the end of the hallway blowing the cold air back towards the main living area. We only keep the main living area at about 72 tops usually.

He is by far meant for cooler conditions


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 29, 2012)

tbuff said:


> That middle picture is a classic!!


 
That one makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## tbuff (Dec 29, 2012)

pen said:


> Our dog looks at the wood stove with contempt. His favorite spot is in front of the fan at the end of the hallway blowing the cold air back towards the main living area. We only keep the main living area at about 72 tops usually.
> 
> He is by far meant for cooler conditions
> View attachment 86859


All I see are eyes and a nose in that picture..


----------



## charly (Dec 29, 2012)

pen said:


> Our dog looks at the wood stove with contempt. His favorite spot is in front of the fan at the end of the hallway blowing the cold air back towards the main living area. We only keep the main living area at about 72 tops usually.
> 
> He is by far meant for cooler conditions
> View attachment 86859


Farm down the road from us , have the same type of dog,,, he's always outside by their front porch,,, loves the outdoors and cooler temps also.. beautiful looking dog.


----------



## WES999 (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is a pic of Bella, she will lay in front of the stove for a while but will usually move up
<----to the couch.


----------



## loon (Dec 29, 2012)

Squish, the cat is melting right now! And Boomer is pretty warm himself


----------



## charly (Dec 29, 2012)

loon said:


> Squish, the cat is melting right now! And Boomer is pretty warm himself


Now that makes it all worth lighting the stove . Great picture! Makes ya feel good seeing everyone enjoying the heat,, you can only imagine how good that must feel to your best friends.


----------



## loon (Dec 29, 2012)

We all just got in the house Charly, except the cat..And not sure why Emma likes hanging out in front of it? 

loon


----------



## charly (Dec 29, 2012)

loon said:


> Squish, the cat is melting right now! And Boomer is pretty warm himself


So that's the dogs and cat's room and their stove,, now we need a picture of your room and stove


----------



## charly (Dec 29, 2012)

loon said:


> We all just got in the house Charly, except the cat..And not sure why Emma likes hanging out in front of it?
> 
> loon


Loon, I think it's a nice peace of mind watching your animals enjoy the heat...I feel like your giving them something back that they enjoy. A nice bond.
Charlie


----------



## loon (Dec 30, 2012)

charly said:


> So that's the dogs and cat's room and their stove,, now we need a picture of your room and stove


 
And it was my chair at one time Charlie


----------



## argus66 (Dec 30, 2012)

Boomer loves the wood stove and helps make the fire everyday!


----------



## charly (Dec 30, 2012)

argus66 said:


> Boomer loves the wood stove and helps make the fire everyday!
> 
> View attachment 87033


Gotta love Boomer! Those are cool dogs,,, people who bought our log home have one... He's called sue, after Johnny Cash, a boy named Sue.


----------



## charly (Dec 30, 2012)

loon said:


> And it was my chair at one time Charlie


Loon, tell me about,,that use to be our couch,, now we just have two recliners that the dogs can't use.... The wife and I use to laugh,,,, we'd be sitting on the floor with our backs to the couch watching TV and the dogs would be on the blanket covered couch behind us,,,we use to say what's wrong with this picture?  I say it's just good karma
Charlie


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

My new house.. didn't burn in the fireplace last year so this is turbo and i's first winter burning.  At first she did NOT like it,  would only go up to it if i was around it, adding wood or sitting by the fireplace.  now she loves it, well until there is a good pop and crackle then she is gone.  Got her as a stray last october.  Boxer-Pit bull mix and is the sweetest thing ever.  I don't think she has a mean bone in her body, heck she will lick someone to death first.


----------



## webbie (Dec 30, 2012)

Rosie likes to sit on a stool on one side of the double gas fireplace and stare at the fire....


----------



## charly (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> My new house.. didn't burn in the fireplace last year so this is turbo and i's first winter burning. At first she did NOT like it, would only go up to it if i was around it, adding wood or sitting by the fireplace. now she loves it, well until there is a good pop and crackle then she is gone. Got her as a stray last october. Boxer-Pit bull mix and is the sweetest thing ever. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body, heck she will lick someone to death first.


They do love that heat,, I think dogs know when you have saved their life , or have given them a better life,,,you do get rewarded beyond words........


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Dec 30, 2012)

The new kittens, Jake and Cubbie.

The old dog Beans...


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Dec 30, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> The new kittens, Jake and Cubbie.
> 
> The old dog Beans...


 
Oh boy, just noticed the "combustibles" in the picture with Beans.
Rest assured we maintain proper clearances at all times when the stove gets hot....


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> The new kittens, Jake and Cubbie.
> 
> The old dog Beans...


 
What breed are the cats?


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 30, 2012)

charly said:


> They do love that heat,, I think dogs know when you have saved their life , or have given them a better life,,,you do get rewarded beyond words........


 
I think you are right. I saved two dogs this year and brought them into my home. I think they know I saved them. They love me and wife and kids and we love them back. Is the reward when they crap in their kennel, or..... ?


----------



## etiger2007 (Dec 30, 2012)

Pudge enjoying the fire.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Dec 31, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> What breed are the cats?


 
I believe the cats are Tabby's, which must mean insane balls of fur that reek havoc in some language 

We got them at the Knox County Humane Society in Thomaston, just SW of Rockland.

http://www.humanesocietyofknoxcounty.org/puppies/

They have puppies, Mainers!  Oh, and kittens too if your wife has to have one (or two )


----------



## tbuff (Dec 31, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> My new house.. didn't burn in the fireplace last year so this is turbo and i's first winter burning.  At first she did NOT like it,  would only go up to it if i was around it, adding wood or sitting by the fireplace.  now she loves it, well until there is a good pop and crackle then she is gone.  Got her as a stray last october.  Boxer-Pit bull mix and is the sweetest thing ever.  I don't think she has a mean bone in her body, heck she will lick someone to death first.


Boxer/Pitbull, love both breeds! But I'm surprised you got her to stay still for long enough to take the pictures... Hyper breeds!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

tbuff said:


> Boxer/Pitbull, love both breeds! But I'm surprised you got her to stay still for long enough to take the pictures... Hyper breeds!


 
Oh, yeah... she is an energizer bunny full of life.. life is a party to her.  she is a licker and boy oh boy does the tail go....I think it wags the couch, side of the recliner, hardwood floor, etc when she is sleeping... She is right about two now... she is a big baby. It's her house, although she doesn't mind if you sit on her couch or use her bed.... 












My mom's adaopted stray from over 2 hours away...look like twins


----------



## tbuff (Dec 31, 2012)

My Pitbull is 2 and is exactly as you describe. Non stop all day, but then can sleep(and snore) for about 10 hours straight... Wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 1, 2013)

Quick video.....


----------



## Jasper 83 (Jan 17, 2013)

Our new Amstaff enjoying the stove and waiting on the snow. I got a couple pics of the lab and both of them laying by it but my ipad will only upload when it feels like it for some reason.


----------



## Dix (Jan 19, 2013)

pen said:


> Our dog looks at the wood stove with contempt. His favorite spot is in front of the fan at the end of the hallway blowing the cold air back towards the main living area. We only keep the main living area at about 72 tops usually.
> 
> He is by far meant for cooler conditions
> View attachment 86859


 

Hes settling right in, Pen !! Awesome


----------



## tsquini (Jan 19, 2013)

charly said:


> Oh,,, I forgot a few........


I really like those esse stoves. How well does it do heating up a room?


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 19, 2013)

Posted it many times but here is my Oggie.


----------



## loon (Jan 19, 2013)

He looks like a fun little pal chief 

loon


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 19, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just as the title says, lets see some pictures of our K9 friends soaking up the heat by our stoves/inserts.
> 
> ...


Nice stove tbuff,  I almost bought that stove, but my wife decided on the Hampton.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 19, 2013)

loon said:


> He looks like a fun little pal chief
> 
> loon


Yes loon, my best buddy in the world. I don't know what I will do when she is gone. Hope they don't have to bury me too.


----------



## loon (Jan 19, 2013)

Ya they are never around long enough chief


----------



## charly (Jan 19, 2013)

tsquini said:


> I really like those esse stoves. How well does it do heating up a room?[/quote ]                                                                                                                                        Works great! We heat the one end of our farm house with it,,three rooms...nice thing is we could always switch to coal if we wanted to,, comes with some really thick coal grates and a super nice ash pan for burning coal... we use the optional wood box which is deeper.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 20, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Posted it many times but here is my Oggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's sitting up close and personal! Lol...


----------



## tbuff (Jan 20, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Nice stove tbuff,  I almost bought that stove, but my wife decided on the Hampton.


It's a great little stove, it's been good to us so far.


----------



## Mackj (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 90165
View attachment 90165

	

		
			
		

		
	
My new helper Rocket.  Australian Shepherd pup.  First time posting picture.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Mack, can't open the pic.


----------



## Mackj (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## tbuff (Jan 20, 2013)

Definetly no shortage of toys for the pup there Mack!


----------



## charly (Jan 20, 2013)

Mackj said:


> View attachment 90168


Beautiful dog Mack....smart move with a variety of toys,, that always kept our dogs from chewing the house up...also raw marrow bones are cherished as well..great for their teeth and added calcium...never cook a bone ,,they splinter when eaten by your best friend.


----------



## Mackj (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks!  Yeah he is a handfull!  Very smart and a ton of energy.  Can't say he loves to be close to the stove.  He tends to lay in the coolest spots when napping.  He loves to play in the snow, and so do I.


----------



## charly (Jan 21, 2013)

Mackj said:


> Thanks! Yeah he is a handfull! Very smart and a ton of energy. Can't say he loves to be close to the stove. He tends to lay in the coolest spots when napping. He loves to play in the snow, and so do I.


  I have to Jack Russells, one is 13 years old and the other Benny, is about 9 months... Benny loves the snow, cold doesn't seem to bother him at all.. We have a doggie door on our farmhouse so they can go in and out when they want ,, Benny does love that freedom and stays right around... he loves going for walks through our woods, running all over scenting the ground...burns up some nice energy...his favorite thing is to still an egg from the chicken coop when I go up to feed and clean the chickens,,, he eats the shell and all...


----------



## ColdNH (Jan 21, 2013)

How many different positions can a Chocolate Lab named Duke have in front of an Oslo?


----------



## tbuff (Jan 21, 2013)

ColdNH said:


> How many different positions can a Chocolate Lab named Duke have in front of an Oslo?
> 
> 
> View attachment 90227
> ...


 
In the 4th picture he's like "wtf, how many pictures of me sleeping are you going to take!" LOL...


----------



## ColdNH (Jan 21, 2013)

tbuff said:


> In the 4th picture he's like "wtf, how many pictures of me sleeping are you going to take!" LOL...


 
 so true, he doesnt even lift his head now. dog cracks me up.


----------



## charly (Jan 21, 2013)

ColdNH said:


> so true, he doesnt even lift his head now. dog cracks me up.


Just goes to show you have a dog gone good stove


----------



## wingsfan (Jan 21, 2013)

This is Diesel our boxer  relaxing,,, Usually all three of the dogs are very near the stove.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 21, 2013)

ColdNH, I'm glad you have the Oslo with side load door, it looks like Duke does not want to be bothered to move.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 21, 2013)

ColdNH said:


> How many different positions can a Chocolate Lab named Duke have in front of an Oslo?
> 
> 
> View attachment 90227
> ...


One smart dog, I'd say


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 21, 2013)

charly said:


> I have to Jack Russells, one is 13 years old and the other Benny, is about 9 months... Benny loves the snow, cold doesn't seem to bother him at all.. We have a doggie door on our farmhouse so they can go in and out when they want ,, Benny does love that freedom and stays right around... he loves going for walks through our woods, running all over scenting the ground...burns up some nice energy...his favorite thing is to still an egg from the chicken coop when I go up to feed and clean the chickens,,, he eats the shell and all...
> 
> View attachment 90221
> View attachment 90222
> View attachment 90223


God I love these pics. Reminds me so much of my Oggie. She is 13 and slowing down but she used to be just like Benny. I don't want her to leave me.  Those pics could win a contest if I was the judge


----------



## charly (Jan 22, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> God I love these pics. Reminds me so much of my Oggie. She is 13 and slowing down but she used to be just like Benny. I don't want her to leave me. Those pics could win a contest if I was the judge


Thanks for the compliment Steve. Yes Lily is Oggie's age... Lily just had a nipple cancer removed,,, they got it all ,,,   clear margins on the tissue test... Even with a heart murmur, diabetes's and about 80% blind she's still doing fine...goes out running in the woods with the other 2 dogs everyday with me...they let me know when it's time for their daily walk through the trail in my woods here.


----------



## charly (Jan 22, 2013)

You know it's cold outside when my cat finally takes a seat by the Fireview..


----------



## Scotts Bum Wine (Jan 24, 2013)

It's hard to keep the pack away from a warm stove in the shop, especially when the master offers a soft blanket.

Scott


----------



## charly (Jan 24, 2013)

Scotts Bum Wine said:


> It's hard to keep the pack away from a warm stove in the shop, especially when the master offers a soft blanket.
> 
> Scott


Everyone looks happy!  We have 3 dogs ,,, 4 has got to be even better


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, what about cats?


----------



## Scotts Bum Wine (Jan 25, 2013)

One can never have too many dogs, or at least that's what I think.  My wife seems to have set the limit at four.
As Jack Straw suggested, let's not forget about cats!  In case you're wondering ---- yes, sometimes he singes his fur.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are the critters. The cat is now an outdoor cat, the boxer is not around anymore, and the heritage has been replaced but the pug and his princess are regular buds.


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't have a dog anymore, but Tiger can be found in front of the liberty most of the time.  I think I disturbed the "King" while he was getting warm


----------



## tbuff (Jan 31, 2013)

Now you guys are going to make me take pictures of my wife's cats in the stove.... OOPs I mean near the stove...


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 31, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Now you guys are going to make me take pictures of my wife's cats in the stove.... OOPs I mean near the stove...


----------



## tbuff (Jan 31, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


>





Jack Straw said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## charly (Jan 31, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


>


That's a riot!


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 31, 2013)

Catnip makes them mean


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 31, 2013)

Scotts Bum Wine said:


> One can never have too many dogs​


 
I fell the same way about dogs, but because I live along a very busy road and now that Corridor H has opened 13 miles from my house even busier, it is impossible for me to have another dog.   The only way I would get another dog is if I lived back in the woods where it could run and not have to worry about it getting hit by a car.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 31, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> I fell the same way about dogs, but because I live along a very busy road and now that Corridor H has opened 13 miles from my house even busier, it is impossible for me to have another dog. The only way I would get another dog is if I lived back in the woods where it could run and not have to worry about it getting hit by a car.


That's too bad lopiliberty, dogs do so much for us.  Can you fence in a large area?  I have my back yard fenced in and my dog can come and go as she pleases through a dog door.  She chases squirrels and barks at what she thinks are trespassers, and seems happy with her little world.


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 31, 2013)

If I had all of my back yard fenced in then I would probably have a dog but that would take a lot of fence.  Then I would have to be worried about it getting out of the fence and going to the road.


----------



## legrandice (Jan 31, 2013)

No dogs here....only the cat.


----------



## charly (Feb 1, 2013)

I read a book by Dr Juliet Levy, about holistic animal care ... She mentioned a dog never experiences true exercise unless he's freed from his leash...She also said dogs love to go out in the rain and snow as well,,she had a nice saying about letting them experience all the elements.. Rain for example cleanses their coats in the wild... they must still have those internal instincts.... We have a doggie door as well,,, three dogs and the cat all come and go as they please,,,even though the road is not too far away on our farm,, they have been warned and stay back from the road...when we go some where's we close the gate to their fenced in area...I also try to take my dogs and my cat comes sometimes too,, for a daily 30 minute walk on a trail through the lower part of my woods...They enjoy that walk big time, especially my young Jack Russell,, running all over smelling away,,,, they come and get me when it's time to go,,,rain or shine! I think a doggie door is the best thing we ever installed,,no forcing a dog to hold it's bladder in crate...I don't agree with that at all.. I think the crate was thought up for people that had no real time for their dog and couldn't take the time to train the dog properly,,, a homeowner convenience but very unfair to the dog in my eyes! If you need to grate them, then you don't have time for a dog...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Scotts Bum Wine (Feb 2, 2013)

Sometimes, in the spring, a bird will fall down the chimney, and then I will have a bird and Jack Russell inside the stove.


----------



## charly (Feb 2, 2013)

Scotts Bum Wine said:


> Sometimes, in the spring, a bird will fall down the chimney, and then I will have a bird and Jack Russell inside the stove.


That's a Jack! If it's in there, they'll stay there until they get it,,, very, very dedicated dogs when it comes to getting their prey..  Never doubt a Jack's nose.


----------



## DaleZ (Feb 7, 2013)

Max the Beagle likes it in back of the Fireview.


----------



## charly (Feb 7, 2013)

DaleZ said:


> Max the Beagle likes it in back of the Fireview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beagles know a good stove when they see one


----------



## tbuff (Feb 9, 2013)

Just so you all know I'm not a cat hater(Jack)....

Here are my two kits-


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 9, 2013)

rover47 said:


> The Basenji mix is the is the one that sucks the heat.


 
Is that a Shiba Inu,, my dog is a mix of Shiba and Husky.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's another pic of my boys, on the back of the sofa is Bryn, my 8 yo Jack, he is usually in front of the stove and growls if I disturb him to reload. On the cushion is Riley, we got him in September, he is just about a year old, the heat scares him, doesn't get too close. They are both on the sofa because I loaded up with oak so the stove is throwing a lot of heat. They were both rescues too and know they have it good now;


----------



## Scotts Bum Wine (Feb 10, 2013)

I bet those two Jack Russells have a lot of fun together!


----------



## charly (Feb 10, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Here's another pic of my boys, on the back of the sofa is Bryn, my 8 yo Jack, he is usually in front of the stove and growls if I disturb him to reload. On the cushion is Riley, we got him in September, he is just about a year old, the heat scares him, doesn't get too close. They are both on the sofa because I loaded up with oak so the stove is throwing a lot of heat. They were both rescues too and know they have it good now;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may know they have it made,, but that's what makes it all worth while giving two dogs a much better life... They look like a lot of fun!  We have a male Benny 10 months and Lily a female almost 14... I wish now that we had grabbed Benny's brother too,,,,, oh they would have been fun... Benny loves the snow too,,, he stays out with me for hours,,mousing ,steeling an egg from our chicken coop,, because someone likes to lay on the floor shavings behind a feed bin,  instead of one of 6 nesting boxes.. If he sees me get my jacket or boots on,, he's right by my side jumping into the air like he won the lottery... They are really fun dogs for sure,,, personality plus!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 10, 2013)

Scotts Bum Wine said:


> I bet those two Jack Russells have a lot of fun together!


It's a constant white blur around the house


----------



## charly (Feb 10, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> It's a constant white blur around the house


I'm laughing


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 10, 2013)

charly said:


> I'm laughing


Me too!  I remember when my Oggie was like that.  It is hard to see her slow down.


----------



## Dix (Feb 10, 2013)

I've become very, very fond of terriers... Murphles is a smooth haired fox.

A lot of dog & personality in a little package, plus the cuteness is unbearable !!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 10, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Me too!  I remember when my Oggie was like that.  It is hard to see her slow down.



Bryn we guess is about 8 or 9, we rescued him at about 2 yo. he was slowing down because our other Jack that passed in August was 12 and they just didn't play.  Now with Riley around, Bryn has found his inner puppy again, which has been wonderful to see. It's tough to see his brown face fading to white and on the cold days, he moves a little slower but his eyesight is still good and the birds know they better hustle when he comes running


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 10, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Bryn we guess is about 8 or 9, we rescued him at about 2 yo. he was slowing down because our other Jack that passed in August was 12 and they just didn't play. Now with Riley around, Bryn has found his inner puppy again, which has been wonderful to see. It's tough to see his brown face fading to white and on the cold days, he moves a little slower but his eyesight is still good and the birds know they better hustle when he comes running


HM, we rescued Oggie too.  She was about a year old and now she is 12 or 13.  She can't see or hear very well, and she had a lot of joint pain.  With meds, her joint pain is not as bad and she gets around pretty good.  Has good days and bad, just like her master.  We tried rescuing another JR but it didn't work out at all.  The longer we had her the more aggressive she became.  She would attack Oggie vying for the most attention and when I would intervene, I got bitten.  Broke my heart but we had to put her down.  I loved that dog and all she wanted was love, but it was really starting to worry me that one of the grand kids would get bitten.  Here is the two of them playing.  Oh, and my Oggie is almost white faced now.  The brown has all faded.  She is going to break my heart one day


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 10, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> HM, we rescued Oggie too.  She was about a year old and now she is 12 or 13.  She can't see or hear very well, and she had a lot of joint pain.  With meds, her joint pain is not as bad and she gets around pretty good.  Has good days and bad, just like her master.  We tried rescuing another JR but it didn't work out at all.  The longer we had her the more aggressive she became.  She would attack Oggie vying for the most attention and when I would intervene, I got bitten.  Broke my heart but we had to put her down.  I loved that dog and all she wanted was love, but it was really starting to worry me that one of the grand kids would get bitten.  Here is the two of them playing.  Oh, and my Oggie is almost white faced now.  The brown has all faded.  She is going to break my heart one day



I don't know too many folks that have success with 2 female Jacks together, they tend to get aggressive over everything.  My hubby had 2 older Jacks when I met him, one passed, we adopted another - the one that just passed in August. The other one he raised from a puppy, we had to put her down at 16 as she just couldn't walk or go to the bathroom anymore. I prayed every night she'd pass in her sleep but she just kept getting worse. Then we got Bryn and now Riley. I swore when Liam died this summer it hurt so bad, I never wanted to get another dog, I just wanted to enjoy Bryn knowing he's getting up there. Then, we got a call from a Jack rescue about Riley and we just couldn't say no. I will having a revolving door of dogs to raise the rest of my life knowing full well that when they go, it never gets easier, but those 10-12 yrs of time we share, warms my heart so I just keep rescuing them.


----------



## charly (Feb 11, 2013)

It's funny,,,we never realized how faded our 13 year old JR Lily's ,,, brown fur had faded on her face ,, until we got our new JR... I guess we all get gray! Benny loves the outdoors and just being with you,,, he even loved when he got to go snowmobiling here on the farm with my wife Maribeth yesterday..


----------



## wenger7446 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mo enjoying the Napoleon 1400P. We just installed it two weeks ago and been burning 24/7 since.


----------



## charly (Feb 13, 2013)

wenger7446 said:


> View attachment 93509
> 
> 
> Mo enjoying the Napoleon 1400P. We just installed it two weeks ago and been burning 24/7 since.


And you thought you guys were the only ones who wanted the stove... Nice getting to see your dog enjoying the soothing heat you've provided.. Good Karma!


----------



## Birch Coulee (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm new here. Been lurking for a bit and really enjoy this forum. Here are our pups, Josie on the right, is a Jack Russell, been with us for 14 years ( smartest dog ever) Pepper on the left is a Jack/Rat rescue we took in 4 years ago likely also in her mid teens (NOT smartest dog ever). Obviously they enjoy the heat!


----------



## charly (Feb 17, 2013)

Birch Coulee said:


> I'm new here. Been lurking for a bit and really enjoy this forum. Here are our pups, Josie on the right, is a Jack Russell, been with us for 14 years ( smartest dog ever) Pepper on the left is a Jack/Rat rescue we took in 4 years ago likely also in her mid teens (NOT smartest dog ever). Obviously they enjoy the heat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lily,, my one JR is going on 14 as well.. Nice picture,,,makes you feel good to share the heat with your best friends.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Feb 20, 2013)

New baby in the pack.


----------



## charly (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations!  What a nice bond that is.   They'll be fun to watch as play time starts down the road.


----------



## rideau (Mar 7, 2013)

Artan stays as far away from the stove as he can...between the curtain and the sliding glass door until I let him go here:


----------



## charly (Mar 7, 2013)

rideau said:


> Artan stays as far away from the stove as he can...between the curtain and the sliding glass door until I let him go here:


Ahhhh,,,  a coat for the outdoors!


----------



## lukem (Mar 7, 2013)

My yellow lab has lived here for 4 years and just now discovered that laying by the wood stove is awesome.  He's dumber than I gave him credit for...I thought he knew it was there and just got too hot...now he's there 24x7 laying 6" away.  Are dogs considered "combustible"?  Because I'm not meeting clearances if they are.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 15, 2013)

Never thought about combustionables being the dogs! I drag the bed away, they drag it back. I just move it before I load the stove, sometimes with them on it


----------



## charly (Mar 16, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Never thought about combustionables being the dogs! I drag the bed away, they drag it back. I just move it before I load the stove, sometimes with them on it
> View attachment 96924


That's funny! My one JR Benny sometimes lays with his head under the stove in the front,, parts of his fur touching the cast iron! Fur must be an insulator...amazing.... Jack's do love the heat... Benny has free run here on the farm through a doggie door off the back porch,,, so he's in heaven... He'll come in from the cold and greet me and then right to the wood stove for so soothing heat.. Jacks are very entertaining..


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 16, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Never thought about combustionables being the dogs! I drag the bed away, they drag it back. I just move it before I load the stove, sometimes with them on it
> View attachment 96924


Love it HM.  Dogs are sometimes smarter than people!


----------

